# New farecla g3 premium



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Just wondering if any of u have tried the new farecla g3 premium compound? Just got it on demo at work and i must say that im impessed. Much quicker than 3m fast cut plus and finishes down really nice. 
http://refinishsystems.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1318


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Not yet but I will give it a go, had no problems with 3m fast cut as yet.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

We've had a couple of reps visit our work place over the last few weeks, been spending full days with us trying bits and bobs on cars
Foam heads, different compounds etc etc

Really really impressive stuff, smells good too... :thumb:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Does it still require water occasionally?


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah i agree that fast cut is very good and i personally love the stuff, but the new farecla is even better and know a lot bodyshops are switching to it.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

waqasr said:


> Does it still require water occasionally?


No water required. The system is a one compound system. Simply use a compounding head to remove flatting marks and work polish until it goes clear and oily looking, then switch to a glazing/finishing head and reapply a small amount and work until clear and oily again, a quick wipe and wow! Very quick and easy system, i also think its cleaner and less dusty than fast cut.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Not had at our bodyshop yet, we still use 3m system which is good. We did try finixia one step compound which to be fair was really good but our company stopped using it.so may be worth looking into this farecla compound.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Anybody tried it yet? Loads quicker and nicer to use than 3m system. Better results too in my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

pcm1980 said:


> Anybody tried it yet? Loads quicker and nicer to use than 3m system. Better results too in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I'm just about to buy some, what head are you using and what technique, speed and prep are you using ? Also i assume you used it on new paint ?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah i use it on new paint. I just use it with the 2 heads that come with it in the system, the yellow one for compounding with and black for finishing. I have found that it finishes so nice with the yellow head, that there isnt really any need to use the black head, even on dark colour cars. It is a massive improvement over the 3m range and previous farecla ranges.
Im sure you will think so too. 👍

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

pcm1980 said:


> Yeah i use it on new paint. I just use it with the 2 heads that come with it in the system, the yellow one for compounding with and black for finishing. I have found that it finishes so nice with the yellow head, that there isnt really any need to use the black head, even on dark colour cars. It is a massive improvement over the 3m range and previous farecla ranges.
> Im sure you will think so too. 👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Just ordered some cheers!, I'll feed back when I've used it! Got a few jobs to do over the next week or so ! Did you use it directly after 1500 as they claim

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

No, we de-nib 1500 then 3m trizact (3000) then polish. It does polish up effortlessly.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cheers, I'll try that. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Just used this for the first time. Brilliant stuff, a miles better than normal g3. Also just changed my clear for some cheap kapci anti scratch stuff to some Max Meyer 0200. So much better to use, flat and polish . @pcm1980 thanks for the tip off !

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

how does it compare to say Sonax 4-6?


----------

